# SXX - Southern Cross Exploration



## System (19 July 2010)

Southern Cross Exploration N.L. (SXX) is involved in exploration for gold/other minerals, and examination of mineral/metal projects, as its core activities. The company also undertakes investments in property, loans, shares and other securities.

http://www.sxxgroup.com


----------



## mr. jeff (5 August 2010)

Hello everyone. This stock came on the media radar today due to this release:

"*Paladin Signs Strategic MOU with CGNPC Uranium Resources Co., Ltd*"

"The Bigrlyi Project comprises ten granted exploration retention licences located approximately 390km northwest of Alice Springs in Australia’s Northern Territory. The licences cover 1,414 hectares on the Mount Doreen Cattle Station 80km west of the Yuendumu Aboriginal township. The Participants in the joint venture are Energy Metals Limited (ASX Code: EME) (53.7% and Manager), Northern Territory Uranium Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Paladin (42.1%) and Southern Cross Exploration NL (ASX Code: SXX) (4.2%)." Paladin website.

not sure on value of 'resource' but SXX states that it to them is worth "in excess of $ 12,000,000."
current SP 0.037.


----------

